

Sputnik: a tool for identifying differences between browser implementations - blasdel
http://blog.chromium.org/2009/06/launching-sputnik-into-orbit.html

======
blasdel
Microsoft's got one too now, but without the interesting part:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/jscript/archive/2009/06/30/steps-
towar...](http://blogs.msdn.com/jscript/archive/2009/06/30/steps-toward-
creating-compatible-ecmascript-5-implementations.aspx)

